# Ivomec.



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I know that you can use ivomec on mice but how often would you do this and what would the dose be? With my guineas I use it when its needed rather than routinely.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you already have the ivomec, the instructions at the bottom of this page will be useful for explaining why you'll want to use this a few times (if you have worms. if you have mites, once or twice should be enough). If you don't already have the ivomec, I highly recommend Eqvalan, which is what's described here. I haven't seen a worm since, and they were definitely the most nasty thing that's come out of the mousery.

http://www.afrma.org/med_ivermectin.htm


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I recommend this: 
http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/ivomec-classic-injection-for-cattle-and-sheep

little costly but for lots of mice it'll last aagggeeeess.

If you have Ivomec for cattle, put one drop into the mouth job done (kills them in 1-3 days). repeat in 14 days if the mites/fleas are not dead. 
wouldn't use on mice under 8 weeks, though if you really need too a drop on their backs helps.

(this was recommended in a vet Book BTW)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I still use Iver-On (also known as Pour-On. It seems to be safe on all ages, pretty much. A few meeces have develop a bit of skin irritation where I put the diluted solution on behind the neck, but that's the only complaint I've had. I used to use Ivermection for Injection. Both need to be diluted to the proper strength, cost around $25., diluted, the product lasts for a good long time (both for use and for storage in the fridge), even with the numbers I keep.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I use Panomec, 2% injection for sheep. It is basically Ivermectin I have many hundreds of Mice and I have to consider an effective way of administering it. It can be dabbed with a childs paintbrush on the neck of the mouse. It is extremely effective, and as long as you clean out the day after application to remove anything living in the bedding then it is almost a one hit solution. I dilute it 1:100 and spray on with a mist applicator for garden plants. Very quick and easy to treat a lot of mice. Currently costs about £25 for 50mil on the net, no prescription required, will last for a very long time.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes I have the Ivomec injectible so thats great thank you for the information.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks WIS; hadn't heard of that application method for the Injectable form. I usually just mix up a gallon of solution and put it in the water bottles, but you never know when a mousie is going to drink more water that it's cagemates.


----------

